
How Apple.com will serve retina images to new iPads - shawndumas
http://cloudfour.com/how-apple-com-will-serve-retina-images-to-new-ipads/
======
CWIZO
One way to improve this would be to set a cookie and then on the next request
serve _2x images. That way all second requests would perform much better and
consume less bandwidth, and considering the sizes of this _2x images we can
neglect the overhead of the cookie ...

~~~
kennu
Unless you actually do want to serve the low-res images first, to make the
pages download and render faster initially. On 3G it probably makes a big
difference.

------
jkira
I sure would like to see a (simple!) web standard for this. Maybe with
something like a 2x_src or HDsrc addition to the img tag.

